# Bowhunt tips and summery on the LBJ Grasslands.



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

I didn't get on a lease this year due to my daughter is a sr this year and involved in girl sports(cheerleding and gymnastics).Just not enough time to do it right,so I have been getting my "FIX" on the LBJ National Grasslands.

The Grasslands,as the locals call it is around 20k acres N of Decatur Tx.Its a bowhunters dream,plenty of deer and hogs to make it worthwhile bowhunt.The terrain is eye pleasing and very diverse consisting of Hardwood bottoms,cactus flats,deep ravines and of course rolling grasslands.And best of all not many bowhunters out there.(I am sure that will change when rifle season opens)

This is a summery of 4 - 1/2 day hunts.
10-6-06- Unit 66,Jumped 1 buck,a decent 8 pt walking in,2 does feeding 200 yrds away.No other hunters seen!
10-07-06 Unit 66,1 DOE JUMPED @ 100 yds,rattled in a 4 pt buck,I drawed on him just for practice but passed.Saw one other hunter coming in @ 1130 am
10-11-06 Unit 29,rattled up 2 does(No I am not kidding)Big momma circled down wind an blew out,stood up and drew on the second doe, still standing there,she was too little and I passed again.3 more does busted out on way back in.No other hunters seen!
10-12-06 Unit 29 I used this day to scout other units and then got set up in 29 again around 5Pm.2 doe spotted @ 300 yrds and made a stalk but the big momma busted me a 50 yds.(DAAYYYEEMM! I hate that!)No other hunters seen.

pics
#1 Tools of the trade
#2 ground blind
#3 View from ground blind 
#4 View from ground blind
#5 topo map/stick pointing to ground blind
#6 natural E Z hanger from 2nd ground blind

I never have hunted public land before but the LBJ grasslands is close to home,20ks acres basically all to myself and Free for the taking ,all you need is a good set of leggs and alot of want to, for it is walk in only!I have had some quality fun there. I also got some miles in on my leggs which is good for the soul.

Any 2 coolers want to go w/me this weekend send send me a pm


Thanks and I hope ya'll enjoy the pics.

Jeff


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Very cool cm.... I hope you draw some blood on one soon. Those creek fingers look pretty darn good... you tried in them yet?


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

Here is a tip, practice your shooting so you dont miss next time. Dont worry when you come down here we can eat the deer i shoot.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes J,some of the creeks are so deep and nasty,I hope to shoot one,and he runs and jumps in the truck for me.lolI tried to walk from one trail head to the other and it was impassible in unit 66.I mean it was nasty!I would reccomend hunting away from the deep ravines where you got an easy recoverery if you get one down.Hers some more pics

#1 View from the trail head.Blind #2 is @ the base of the flattop hills in the distance.
#2 blind #1 is in the plum thicket @ the end of the road on the right.
#3 Close up of #1 looking in.
#4 view from #2
#5 Shooting lane I need a big one to step into @ #2
#6 Note the wheel barrel in my truck,I hope I get to test it out.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd love to help you out but I do not see any barns in the pictures and that is about all I can hit with my recurve!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Big Buck or BUST!*



Charles Helm said:


> I'd love to help you out but I do not see any barns in the pictures and that is about all I can hit with my recurve!


Niether can I, but I am gonna die tryi'n.lol Thanks for the reply Charles.I think it would be to dangerous during rifle season,so I'm gonna get after it, while the getting after it is good!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Hey! BIG RED,I mean AGGIE ****ER07.HOOK"EM!*



aggiefisher07 said:


> Here is a tip, practice your shooting so you dont miss next time. Dont worry when you come down here we can eat the deer i shoot.


I got a tip for you BIG RED,(thats what you should change your handle to.)HOOK "EM HORNS!Those Aggieland deer are too small to eat!Prolly can't make fajita's w/em!Just come up here Where the Big Boy's roam!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Doesnt that area of the state produce some wall hangers.?


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Not sure about the public land trophy due to pressure?*

Redfishr,The northeastern counties of region 3(Crosstimbers) Grayson,Cooke Wise And Montague counties have given up some remarkable bucks and the state record archery buck too!Here are some pics from the early to mid 90's.

pic#1Taken in 92 on the Jones ranch in Cooke co.
pic#2 Same buck If you were in the same stand today you would be looking @ the Gainsville factory outlet malls.lol,NOT!
Pic #3 These 2 came off the 3 Bars ranch in Montague co.My bucks rack was unremarkable but his neck was huge 23'' @ base of skull,and weighed 165 lbs dressed ,the 11pt was cool because it had a 4'' unicorn point.It weighed 172 lbs 
Pic#4 This one was taken on my freinds land next to the golf course N of Muenster Tx.We had only been out of the truck 5 miniutes when we stumbled upon this one.Rattled him upon a snowy day,from 200 yds and my brother inlaw shot him @ around 30 paces.

I don't know how the Grasslands will play out for a trophy (due to the pressure during gun season)but I will settle for some doe meat in this senario.I just hope I can stick one on public land!


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

When I was a little kid my Dad used to take me out there to go shooting. I havent been out there in a long time I think they closed it to shooting. I love that place.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice pix and bucks CM.....


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Let me get this right...you are complaining about how there _not_ that many hunters up there? Well, if you keep advertising how good it is (complete with topo maps and unit numbers), you may have plenty of company in the future. LOL

Nice pics by the way!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

El Cazador said:


> Let me get this right...you are complaining about how there _not_ that many hunters up there? Well, if you keep advertising how good it is (complete with topo maps and unit numbers), you may have plenty of company in the future. LOL
> 
> Nice pics by the way!


Now that's funny!!! I was thinking the same, already had my bags packed. LOL.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Do you ever run across any quail up there?


----------

